# Dog Treats I order



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

With the Oat thread among other stuff this is where I order my treats, cakes etc. I currently have a ******* cookie, ******* Pupcakes, Pumpkin Pie, and Éclair Order that should arrive this week LOL. 

This is why I order from her:
Not Expensive
Wheat Free
Gluten Free
Corn Free
No preservatives
Will work with any allergy
And donates a % to charity rescues etc.

Cakes Cookies Brownies:
FLOURS: for MOST COOKIES We are using a Custom blend of flours Including Garbanzo Bean, Coconut, ChickPea, White Rice, Potato. These are Wheat Free, Grain Free and Gluten Free. For Cakes, Brownies or Donuts We use Pastry Flour... we can make Glueten or Wheat Free.... Just Ask :O)

The Eclairs I ordered-
•Materials: Peanut Butter Flour, Organic White Rice Flour, Potato Flour, Organic Coconut Flour, Carob Powder, Our Woof n Nutter, Organic Coconut Oil, Coconut Milk, Peanut Butter Icing, egg, Our Own Vanilla Extract

Pumpkin Pie Bread-
•Materials: organic pumpkin, canola oil, honey, eggs, whole wheat flour, sweet potatoes, gound cinnamon

As noted above she will switch out the flours to whatever you like and most of her stuff is grown in her garden. The pumpkin is fresh pumpkin not can  I like being able to chose what goes in their items. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/laineyspawtique?ref=l2-shopheader-name

Here is a photo of the cookies coming our way. She does different sizes for hounds and chis. That way they both get appropriate size.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Ah ha! I knew those were for u lmaoooo!! She does such great work &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Ah ha! I knew those were for u lmaoooo!! She does such great work &#55357;&#56842;


My crew loves Aunt Judy LOL


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i cant wait to get the order i put in. i know my girls will be very happy


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah lou lou love her treats, she goyt her birthday cakes and cookies from Lainey


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love the cake Thersea! Beautiful!

E I can't wait to see what you ordered!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I will snap a pic of them but I didn't order anything real fancy cause there is no special occation coming up.... they are in the shape of little bones but still will be real cute with pretty frosting I think. also... I don't have a dehydrator ( yet ) , so I ordered some sweet potato chews too ...... 

I know I will put in another order for Halloween for some Halloween shaped cookies


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome! Nothing too fancy here just football treats and regular treats! My kids go nuts when a Lainey's box arrive LOL


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Our birthday cake was from Lainey's and were expecting some USC Gamecock cookies tomorrow...just in time for tailgating!!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So cute! Perfect photo


----------

